# overall or bust



## twotuff (Nov 29, 2011)

DAY 1

weight 247.65lbs
height 5'10
bf ?

5am coffee/ shake
600mg caffiene


6am BACK
widegrip pulldowns (wholestack)
one arm DBROW 160lbs
seated Rows
smith machine reverse grip rows
5 sets of bi-ceps


Cardio
1hr on elpitcal right after lift




food.

0 carbs today
400 grams protein
0 fat
turkey breast
shakes 
ground turkey
steak


----------



## twotuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Day 2

weight 243.6

chest
warm up with rope push downs
flat bench smith 3plates
steep incline bench smith 2plates 1qtr
hammer strength incline
flat hammer strength
cable flys

Cardio
1hr elptical (thank god for netflix)

Food

5am shake/coffee
400mg caffiene

protein 400
carbs 0
fat 0

proteins from steak, chicken. ground turkey, and shakes.


Last day zero carbs draining glycogen from entire body
will follow a basic carb cycling diet


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 29, 2011)

goals?


----------



## twotuff (Nov 29, 2011)

show in march, over all or bust. Will be the first one


----------



## twotuff (Nov 29, 2011)

To be more shredded then the comp!


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm in for the ride. I need to get a session in with you soon so I can get another ass whoopin lol


----------



## twotuff (Nov 29, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I'm in for the ride. I need to get a session in with you soon so I can get another ass whoopin lol


 



   I will make you cry!


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 29, 2011)

good luck


----------



## twotuff (Nov 29, 2011)

looking forward to some carbs tommarow


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 29, 2011)

last time we hit back I felt like a I had the flu the whole day LOL


----------



## twotuff (Nov 29, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> last time we hit back I felt like a I had the flu the whole day LOL


 


Im been killing back and legs lately, for some reason my stregth has been threw the roof


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 29, 2011)

That's what's up


----------



## twotuff (Nov 30, 2011)

slept 6 hours last night
feel ok, had to stay up and watch my Sons of Anarchy lol

Weight 236.5

today I bring in low carbs

530
shake/coffee/ 2 pieces whole grain toast (30 carbs/10g protein/ 4 grams of fat)

630
Shoulder training am pretty sore from my last two days DRAINED!!!
reverse pec deck
side lat
reverse dumbbell fly
upright rows 155 FOCUS ON THE NEGATIVE
calve machine
standing barbell press (only one set of 185 and 5 sets of 135) yawnnnnnnn!
shrugs

(Normally I train legs on wed, however I will do them to marrow after a better nights rest, and a little fuel)

730
1 hour cardio on elpitcal


food consists of 

2 piece of toast w/ sugerfree preserve 
1 cup oats
ground turkey
shakes
steak








If any vets would like to chime in on my training or diet please do. this is my first prep.


----------



## twotuff (Nov 30, 2011)

also curious what my fat intake should be at?  Maybe cycle that also?


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 30, 2011)

Your weight is dropping quick


----------



## twotuff (Nov 30, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Your weight is dropping quick


 

that is standard when pulling the carbs in the very begining, you may see one more big drop between today and tommarow but probably not. its hard to set a goal weight wise because I am not going for a certain weight, I just want to look the best. I think a reasonable weight loss would be 1.5-2 lbs a week. It will be easier to adjust my diet in a few weeks.


----------



## twotuff (Dec 1, 2011)

lame


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 1, 2011)

What's lame, this section? lol


----------



## twotuff (Dec 1, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> What's lame, this section? lol


 


yep very I moved my log over to MD lol, I was even posting somewhere else and wasnt getting any hits..  Like i said Lame!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 1, 2011)

This section is more like the group of old guys you see at the gym who dick around and chit chat the whole time. MD is a much better spot for a journal.


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 1, 2011)

looks good twotuff post some pics brother im in for the ride


----------

